# Well built guys



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

How many of the SAS girls like guys that are like this? I am one of them,been described as "hunky" a few times now lol


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

It'd also be nice to hear what the females think a "well-built" body looks like.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

See av.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't particularly care, but I'm sure some other girls here will.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What about skinny guys? Or chubby guys? Where's the love?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im so sexy i give myself a boner everytime i look in the mirror


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Kennnie said:


> im so sexy i give myself a boner everytime i look in the mirror


People give you trombones?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> People give you trombones?


:ideahmmm i guessing you a play an insturment:um


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Kennnie said:


> :ideahmmm i guessing you a play an insturment:um


I used to play trombone in high school.

Everyone always said I was horny, because I always had a boner. :teeth


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ohh i see quite mean of them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If it weren't for my Paxil fat, I would be lean - semi-muscular, but LEAN.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I like chubby guys


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Kennnie said:


> ohh i see quite mean of them


At the time, it was.

Now I can just laugh about it.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Tenebrous said:


> See av.


Oh you're so hunky. Every guy should have a picture of himself flexing his muscles and looking dreamily into the camera as his avatar.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I can be quickly strong and muscled with my creatine powder. Although, I must flush the toilet twice now - once for the **** and once for the power.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not that big really, but I am compared to what I used to be, and I can tell you since I put on some muscle I started to get much more attention from females and respect from males. It's nice because that's not even why I gained muscle, I used weight lifting as a stress reliever and personal health activity and then I started to like the physical change.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am in favour of well-built guys.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Oh you're so hunky. Every guy should have a picture of himself flexing his muscles and looking dreamily into the camera as his avatar.


I'm not flexing. If you got it, flaunt. It took hard work to get where. I am now. Nice employment of sarcasm, by the way. How I do enjoy sardonic humor.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

kiirby said:


> Oh you're so hunky. Every guy should have a picture of himself flexing his muscles and looking dreamily into the camera as his avatar.


Don't be jelly. He's not even flexing.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Apologies for the roundabout response but I _think_ muscle is preferred because it indicates an interest in taking care of yourself. In my case I think it's more the concept behind it rather than how it actually looks. That said, there can be too much. I know a girl who lets her husband bring home the bacon and all she really does all day is sit online or work out. She's very fit, but I can't help thinking, "Man, when you're on your deathbed, what will you be applauding yourself for accomplishing?" She's a rather extreme case though.

What was the question again?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> I like chubby guys


Extra chubby OK?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Muscle is important if you want to be a man. Those who deny this are jealous and insecure. I don't mean to offend, just telling it like I see it.

Not totally jacked, just some brawn and definition is enough.

Let me edit this. A man should have a decent amount of strength and, thereby, girth. Definition is optional.


----------



## reno316 (Jun 13, 2009)

Rufus said:


> Muscle is important if you want to be a man. Those who deny this are jealous and insecure. I don't mean to offend, just telling it like I see it.
> 
> Not totally jacked, just some brawn and definition is enough.
> 
> Let me edit this. A man should have a decent amount of strength and, thereby, girth. Definition is optional.


lol. Defining yourself as man by how much muscle you have is the exact definition of insecure. It shows you probably don't have alot to offer in other departments, like you know, your personality?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Working out makes me feel good about myself. My ego likes the fact that I can pick up big weight and my body responds to it. I like to think of myself as "rough" to a certain degree - you look at me and you can tell not to mess with me  It's an ego thing.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

I like tall lanky slim guys, its cute :yes


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

reno316 said:


> lol. Defining yourself as man by how much muscle you have is the exact definition of insecure. It shows you probably don't have alot to offer in other departments, like you know, your personality?


Incorrect. My point was, men are muscular by definition, not, the more muscle one has the more manhood they possess. It's just living up to one's biology. We weren't meant to laze about.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I have lean muscle, it defines my body type and complements it. I am tall and skinny though, but when it comes to strength I can hold up on my own.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

I am not a fan of well-built guys.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

There is a pic of me in the members photo thread page 1304 I think if you want to know what I am going on about.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

You even have to ask this question? Why do you think football players get all the hot chicks?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Tenebrous said:


> I'm not flexing. If you got it, flaunt. It took hard work to get where. I am now. Nice employment of sarcasm, by the way. How I do enjoy sardonic humor.


Why do you think I'm being sarcastic? Secretly I'm super into you.



laura024 said:


> Don't be jelly. He's not even flexing.


I'm not jealous! I could be a beefcake if I wanted to be!

_*runs away crying*_


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cletis said:


> You even have to ask this question? Why do you think football players get all the hot chicks?


Because of that roll of millions stuffed in their pants?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Why do you think I'm being sarcastic? Secretly I'm super into you.
> 
> I'm not jealous! I could be a beefcake if I wanted to be!
> 
> _*runs away crying*_


No longer a secret, eh? SAS crush thread, here we come! I am 6'1'', so I believe I fit the prerequisite for the OP's inquiry.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

humourless said:


> Extra chubby OK?


You have the perfect amount of chubbiness humourless


----------



## Doctorius (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, I believe I am muscular, or at least more muscular than most guys. For the record, I'm 5'11, 190lbs, low bodyfat, full cut. Gym is a great stress reliever and thats why I started training but then it became a sweet addiction to get away from routine and my boring everyday life. If you compare myself 3-4 years ago and now the difference is that I get tons of respect from guys now. They always ask for advice in nutrition/training, I always get compliments from them and everyone seems to respect me and my work in the gym. Some guys even admire me now lol :teeth . Not that I crave for attention or something, I am not much into the "popularity contest" among the youth. When you are well built, people respect you, thats just it.

Now the girl thing... Ocassionally when I wear fit t-shirts or when I am working out, I get some stares. I get some compliments from girls that are my friends now and then. But in contrast to what most guys think, a fit body wont get you laid anytime soon. Its a plus for sure, but most women are attracted first to your face, then to your body. But mainly without balls, the whole thing is lost cause.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

where are all the sexy boys


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been guilty of being "stared down..."


----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)

Rossy said:


> How many of the SAS girls like guys that are like this? I am one of them,been described as "hunky" a few times now lol


Is this really a forum for people with social anxiety? I can't believe anyone suffering from shyness and social anxiety would boast about their physical appearance. It's funny that even in a website like this I feel like a outsider looking it. It seems like I'm too socially anxious even for a social anxiety forum if that makes any sense. I don't mean to single you out Rossy; in general I feel this place only increases my social anxiety. Perhaps I should just stop coming rather than torment myself like this.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

*flexes what is left from his muscles*

*feels stupid*


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I like average bodies. Muscles do nothing for me.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't care at all about muscle. 

I mean, sure it's good to take care of yourself but there's a difference between being healthy and being "built",
It's more of a vanity thing and life should be lived, not spent worrying about how we all look. I wouldn't want anyone I'm with to care how much time I spend on the treadmill so I couldn't care less about how often guys lift weights.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not one of those muscled up guys who goes to the gym everyday just naturally well built.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Rossy said:


> I am not one of those muscled up guys who goes to the gym everyday just naturally well built.


Quit pouring salt on the wound :teeth


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

lol


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

MsDaisy said:


> I like chubby guys


Same here. I've always preferred average-to-chubby guys over really lean or muscular ones.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It depends on the person, like every other thing in terms of attractiveness. Some girls like well built guys, some prefer skinny. It really depends on how comfortable you are in your own body at the end of the day.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd take a wimpy tall guy over a buff one any day.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Function/aesthetics. Im in a constant battle with myself to be fitter, feels good. Or at least it distracts me from my other problems.

But to look at me you probably wouldn't even notice. :sus


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't want to be one of those super buff guys I am just naturally strong and well built who is going to get toned up in the coming months


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Haiku McEwan said:


> Is this really a forum for people with social anxiety? I can't believe anyone suffering from shyness and social anxiety would boast about their physical appearance. It's funny that even in a website like this I feel like a outsider looking it. It seems like I'm too socially anxious even for a social anxiety forum if that makes any sense. I don't mean to single you out Rossy; in general I feel this place only increases my social anxiety. Perhaps I should just stop coming rather than torment myself like this.


I think you have more in common with most of the members here. A few overconfident people will always stand out in almost any environment, but most of us have insecurities. This subforum in particular is going to be skewed toward experiences that are not the norm for many members.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TheGMan said:


> This subforum in particular is going to be skewed toward experiences that are not the norm for many members.


And sometimes those experiences are very exaggerated/deluded from what I've noticed


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL the egos in this thread!
I prefer quiet confidence.
It stops me from looking like an egotistic jerk, see above for reference.

Have nice day.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

calichick said:


> And sometimes those experiences are very exaggerated/deluded from what I've noticed


Yep.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I like all kinds of men, but I do particularly like well-built ones (if it means what I think it means). I don't like when there's too much muscle or for him to be too cut, I like for there to be a little softness. Thighs can be so attractive on a guy (like Gene Kelly). When I think of well-built I just think of a big, thick, masculine guy. Like Alexander Skarsgaard or Henry Cavill.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

^Henry Cavill is ripped!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I like little guys, not tall, but fun sized. I'm about 5 foot so I don't want a guy much taller than me. Muscle are okay, it's not a deal breaker, but I'm more attracted to smaller frames.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Barette said:


> When I think of well-built I just think of a big, thick, masculine guy. Like Alexander Skarsgaard


Agreed, it doesn't hurt that he's 6'4 as well :sigh









He's soo hot..


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

calichick said:


> Agreed, it doesn't hurt that he's 6'4 as well :sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pheww! My temperature just went up a bit! 
I've been attracted to guys who are well built, until they opened their mouth and I was completely turned off. But damn, they're nice to look at! :b


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

doesn't look ripped in that picture to me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

guppy88 said:


> doesn't look ripped in that picture to me.


no one said he was ripped. He just has a nice solid well built body. Not too skinny not too buff..


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

calichick said:


> no one said he was ripped. He just has a nice solid well built body. Not too skinny not too buff..


Werd. I think Dolph has the ideal build of muscularity and frame size.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

If the guy can carry my wounded retriever two miles because she can't walk, I'd say that's the perfect amount of built.


----------

